# 2.22 - Saying B word for NE



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea..... this winters been a BUST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

heh heh heh....... sorry


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

You said it! :realmad:


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

True, bring on spring, I gave up on the snow.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

We had a lousy winter so I hope we have an early spring too make up for the lost time and money!

Mak.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree totally. This winter really made me rethink things. I'm all done with plowing if next year is like this.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Antnee77;376307 said:


> I agree totally. This winter really made me rethink things. I'm all done with plowing if next year is like this.


That means the year after next we are going to get HAMMERED.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Snowing out right now at my house. 4-8 forecast overnight.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

4-8?? Accuweather and 22News are saying the most will be 4" in the berkshires. Maybe up to 6 in some spots.....


----------

